# Lakers Trade Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Nets, Lakers, Rockets are in advanced talks on 3-way deal sending T. WIlliams to HOU, S. Vujacic and a future HOU 1st to NJ, sources tell Y!
> 
> Also included in the deal, sources say: Joe Smith goes to L.A., and Lakers send NJ 2011 1st rounder Houston sends NJ a 2012 1st rounder.
> 
> -Adrian Wojnarowski via twitter


...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



> Source confirms @Al_Iannazzone and @WojYahooNBA reports: NJ/LAL/HOU close to deal sending T-Will to HOU, Sasha/No. 1 to NJN, J-Smith to LAL


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Good trade.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Houston wants to make this cake bigger. More players will involve.

Houston wants to help Nets get Melo.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

I'd still rather have mbenga


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Money saving move.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Not surprised by this - it was only a matter of time before Sasha was out of here. I know he's been very disappointing ever since the one good year he had in 2007-2008, but I hope he does well in Jersey. He gets to reunite with Farmar out there. Wish him the best of luck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Oh, and it's awesome the money we save on this deal.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Unless I'm missing something, what the **** are the Rockets doing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Floods said:


> Unless I'm missing something, what the **** are the Rockets doing.


I don't think anybody knows. But I'm glad they're doing it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

The deal breaker is Sasha's wife: Maria


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Floods said:


> Unless I'm missing something, what the **** are the Rockets doing.


yeah I dont get that

maybe Morey knows something we dont - he's usually pretty savvy - but at face value it's a head scratcher


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Not a good trade, just saving money yay Buss' wallet.

Not a bad trade either don't get me wrong, however they are now razor thin at guard. All it will take is one of either Fisher, Blake, Kobe or Brown to get hurt and now Artest is playing in the backcourt.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Anyone but Sasha. Good riddance


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

How official could this be considering Sasha sat in full uniform all game long?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

good deal for the Lakers. Joe Smith gives us the rotation big if Bynum goes back down we can always pick up a guard somewhere if one of ours goes down. 

Joe can hit that pick and pop jumper and is a decent man defender.

Sasha and Farmar reunite lol oh the memories. 

Sasha somehow crapped the bed on an opportunity here with his inconsistency.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Thanks for nothing, Sasha. Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

I'll miss Sasha. I always liked the guy, despite his mistakes.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

I'm gonna miss him too. Dude had balls and heart which I respect. He might have been able to stay if only he had been less of a gunner.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

After 2011... we won't have had a first round pick since 2007.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

All jokes aside, wish Sasha nothing but good things. He was one of the only guys on the team that gave his all on D no matter how bad his offense was. One thing you knew you were getting from Sasha was effort.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> All jokes aside, wish Sasha nothing but good things. He was one of the only guys on the team that gave his all on D no matter how bad his offense was. One thing you knew you were getting from Sasha was effort.


Indeed, his defense improved dramatically last year...I wish him the best.

And we should never forget the ice water in his veins as he hit the bottom of the net on those two free throws that sealed the championship.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

I can now officially say I hate Sasha more than any other player in the NBA. :cheers:

...thanks for the FT's Sasha


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

This trade had more to do with $$$ than either Sasha or Joe.



> Everybody needs to understand that Lakers did NOT make this trade to get Joe Smith. That's far, far secondary to saving $9m.
> 
> http://twitter.com/KevinDing/status/14880637613772801



From LarryCoon



> One other benefit to Lakers in this trade -- they gain a trade exception for $5,475,113.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

http://twitter.com/#!/JoeBeast95

Joe Smiths Twitter


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Pinball said:


> I'll miss Sasha. I always liked the guy, despite his mistakes.





thug_immortal8 said:


> I'm gonna miss him too. Dude had balls and heart which I respect. He might have been able to stay if only he had been less of a gunner.





King Sancho Fantastic said:


> All jokes aside, wish Sasha nothing but good things. He was one of the only guys on the team that gave his all on D no matter how bad his offense was. One thing you knew you were getting from Sasha was effort.





Ron said:


> Indeed, his defense improved dramatically last year...I wish him the best.
> 
> And we should never forget the ice water in his veins as he hit the bottom of the net on those two free throws that sealed the championship.


I echo all of the above statements.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*






Thanks for the memories Sasha. Good luck kid.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

I always like sashas ability to piss off opposing players.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Cris said:


> After 2011... we won't have had a first round pick since 2007.


so? it's not like we do anything with our picks when we have them. Look at this crap-fest:


Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2010 NBA 2 43 Devin Ebanks West Virginia University 10 74 35 15 1 .433 .750 7.4 3.5 1.5 0.1
2010 NBA 2 58 Derrick Caracter University of Texas at El Paso 22 148 52 28 6 .432 .824 6.7 2.4 1.3 0.3 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2009 NBA 1 29 Toney Douglas Florida State University 80 1648 716 177 161 .438 .365 .824 20.6 9.0 2.2 2.0 
2009 NBA 2 42 Patrick Beverley 
2009 NBA 2 59 Chinemelu Elonu Texas A&M University 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2008 NBA 2 58 Joe Crawford University of Kentucky 2 23 9 4 1 .300 .250 1.000 11.5 4.5 2.0 0.5 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2007 NBA 1 19 Javaris Crittenton Georgia Institute of Technology 113 1853 595 276 201 .442 .231 .638 16.4 5.3 2.4 1.8 
2007 NBA 2 40 Sun Yue 10 28 6 0 2 .273 .000 2.8 0.6 0.0 0.2 
2007 NBA 2 48 Marc Gasol 175 5789 2266 1425 372 .560 .000 .710 33.1 12.9 8.1 2.1 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2006 NBA 1 26 Jordan Farmar University of California, Los Angeles 326 6090 2334 610 751 .426 .357 .682 18.7 7.2 1.9 2.3 
2006 NBA 2 51 Cheikh Samb 22 114 22 31 1 .250 .000 .444 5.2 1.0 1.4 0.0 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2005 NBA 1 10 Andrew Bynum 279 6579 2869 1863 304 .567 .000 .692 23.6 10.3 6.7 1.1 
2005 NBA 2 37 Ronny Turiaf Gonzaga University 312 5644 1701 1204 496 .519 .000 .686 18.1 5.5 3.9 1.6 
2005 NBA 2 39 Von Wafer Florida State University 127 1559 709 146 89 .411 .332 .759 12.3 5.6 1.1 0.7 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2004 NBA 1 27 Sasha Vujacic 420 5988 2033 700 485 .393 .372 .876 14.3 4.8 1.7 1.2 
2004 NBA 2 56 Marcus Douthit Providence College 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2003 NBA 1 24 Brian Cook University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign 366 5144 2137 1003 234 .446 .397 .790 14.1 5.8 2.7 0.6 
2003 NBA 2 32 Luke Walton University of Arizona 444 8082 2340 1338 1068 .436 .332 .725 18.2 5.3 3.0 2.4 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2002 NBA 1 27 Chris Jefferies California State University, Fresno 72 861 281 88 29 .383 .365 .667 12.0 3.9 1.2 0.4 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
2000 NBA 1 29 Mark Madsen Stanford University 453 5335 975 1157 181 .457 .063 .527 11.8 2.2 2.6 0.4 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
1999 NBA 1 23 Devean George Augsburg College 630 11682 3536 1975 543 .392 .343 .721 18.5 5.6 3.1 0.9 
1999 NBA 2 30 John Celestand Villanova University 16 185 37 11 20 .333 .222 .833 11.6 2.3 0.7 1.3 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
1998 NBA 1 26 Sam Jacobson University of Minnesota 68 752 283 80 36 .511 .360 .739 11.1 4.2 1.2 0.5 
1998 NBA 2 31 Ruben Patterson University of Cincinnati 649 15955 6953 2697 1150 .517 .179 .641 24.6 10.7 4.2 1.8 
1998 NBA 2 45 Toby Bailey University of California, Los Angeles 73 698 241 126 43 .407 .200 .692 9.6 3.3 1.7 0.6 

Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST 
1997 NBA 2 51 DeJuan Wheat University of Louisville 80 740 265 56 127 .383 .390 .700 9.3 3.3 0.7 1.6 
1997 NBA 2 53 Paul Rogers Gonzaga University 

and we've done ok during this period


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

Lakers also acquired the rights to Sergei Lishouk in the trade.



> The Lakers also received the rights to 6-foot-10 Ukrainian center Sergei Lishouk, 28, who was drafted by Memphis with the 49th pick in 2004 and later had his rights traded to Houston.


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/laker...trade-for-joe-smith-officially-announced.html


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*

This is a good deal for the Lakers. Save some money this year, get another big to help with that burden, all for a player that doesnt play now, and a draft pick that wont play in the future.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Jamel Irief said:


> Not a good trade, just saving money yay Buss' wallet.
> 
> Not a bad trade either don't get me wrong, however they are now razor thin at guard. All it will take is one of either Fisher, Blake, Kobe or Brown to get hurt and now Artest is playing in the backcourt.


Saving Buss money IS good for us. It will give him more flexibility to spend in the future.

I also think Ebanks or Barnes would fill in the backcourt before Artest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wait, wait, wait...we're also getting Sergei Lishouk?! 

Awesome trade!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Good riddance to narrow-minded Vujacic*

By KEVIN DING; 2010-12-15 02:22:03

WASHINGTON – The reality of his trade away from the Lakers sinking in, Sasha Vujacic said Tuesday night: "Sometimes things have to change in order to restart, rebuild and go forward."

Who knew so much wisdom lay under so much hair?

The Lakers sure didn't.

They became increasingly frustrated by Vujacic's years of inability to listen in that deeper way of listening that triggers actual growth. Even those within the organization who were close to Vujacic began to drift away in recent years, especially last season.

It was inconceivable that Vujacic could go this entire season without being traded given how overpaid he was on such an overstuffed payroll. Matt Barnes' signing back in July – a move not initially in the Lakers' spending plans – ensured this day in December would come at some point.

I was just talking to someone about Vujacic on Monday night, saying that the feisty competitor with such an insatiable passion for playing and especially shooting has had his spirit broken this season. "No fight left in that dog," I said – and not in a good way.

Vujacic acknowledged Tuesday night that it felt "terrible" to be so useless to the Lakers now, invoking his young age (26) as further reason why.

It right now seems unlikely that Vujacic can ever remix that tasty cocktail of intensity and touch while playing for a new contract that made him a downright good NBA player in 2007-08. He has been bitterly drunk with power and privilege ever since.

He has gotten to play in almost every Lakers game the past five years and continued to put in tons of individual practice time ... and ultimately has not gotten better in any way.

That speaks to a mental block, which isn't surprising considering how emotional Vujacic has been ever since being drafted by the Lakers in 2004. Even playing for the same team his entire career, he never found stability.

Why? Because he's the king of sweating the small stuff, and that throne really stinks.

More than any player I've ever covered, Vujacic complained about things that were written about him. That invariably happens from time to time for sportswriters, but Vujacic hasn't been a fan of mine since I reported his on-the-bench dispute with assistant coach Brian Shaw last March in Oklahoma City. Vujacic yelled back at Shaw and pointed a finger in the coach's face, and Jordan Farmar went from being kind of happy that Vujacic's screw-ups were being cited to literally holding Shaw back.

I'd written a column a month earlier about how the Lakers should give Vujacic more chances considering Shannon Brown at the time had proved unable to execute the triangle offense. But Vujacic never was able to regain Phil Jackson's trust beyond situational substitutions as the team went on to win another title last season.

Vujacic got one last taste Monday of being on a championship team, standing right behind President Obama during his speech. Then Vujacic spent his final moments as a Laker sitting on the same Verizon Center visiting-team bench that Pau Gasol occupied back in February 2008, when he'd been just traded to the Lakers and was with the team for the first time. Gasol was healing a sore back then – and having his right ear filled by Shaw with the initial download of triangle-offense data.

Vujacic doesn't depart as memorably as Vladimir Radmanovic did a year later, going through his final Lakers practice in Vans sneakers and then being traded the next day. But Vujacic surely doesn't depart as fondly as Brian Cook, whose attachment to his teammates when traded in November 2007 was such that he showed up at that night's Lakers game at Indiana's Conseco Fieldhouse as a fan – and stood behind the Lakers' bench and leaned over a railing to give hugs farewell.

The time had beyond come for the Lakers and Vujacic to part ways. And besides $9 million in savings this season, the Lakers get the chance to deliver give 15-year veteran Joe Smith his first NBA championship.

"I can't sleep," Smith posted to his Twitter account at 4:23 a.m. Eastern time Wednesday. "Kinda excited about joining the Lakers. Yessiirr ..."

You can bet everyone in the Lakers' organization who grew tired of Vujacic's act will find Smith's enthusiasm refreshing.

What Vujacic needs to find, in the meantime, is a way to be a better listener.

http://www.ocregister.com/common/printer/view.php?db=ocregister&id=280314


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Watch Sharapova call off the engagement.... "I aint moving to Jersey Sasha, I aint marrying no Net!"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I wish I could be a fly on the wall when Jordan Farmar and Sasha talk privately in these next few days/weeks.

I dont think Sasha and Farmar like each other too much


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sasha needs a new team where he can get more minutes. HE was at his best when he got to play for longer stretches.

That said i dont think we will miss him at all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Lakers also acquired the rights to Sergei Lishouk in the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> http://lakersblog.latimes.com/laker...trade-for-joe-smith-officially-announced.html


who the hell is that??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently the Nets want him to play immediately; should be interesting when both he and Farmar are on the court. Wouldn't surprise me to see Farmar look the other way a couple of times when Sasha is open...happened here a few times.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

All the info i could find on the guy from a few years ago. 6'11 SF???



> Name: Sergei Lishouk
> (sir-GAY Leesh-CHUK)
> Position: Small Forward
> Height: 6-11 (2.10m)
> ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

not sure I saw a player's effectiveness decline as rapidly as Sasha's did once he got paid. 

Now if we can just get someone to take Luke we'll be on to something.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The pick we sent NJ is protected 1-18, we got some random Ukrainian dude, and we got Golden State's second rounder in 2011 and Chicago's second rounder in 2012. We're good with second round picks. I like this deal a lot.

AND it saves the team like $9m. You gotta like it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

On top of that, we get a $5 million trade exception which can be used if anybody goes down this year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



elcap15 said:


> Saving Buss money IS good for us. It will give him more flexibility to spend in the future.
> 
> I also think Ebanks or Barnes would fill in the backcourt before Artest.


So buss now will make 505 million in profit instead of 495 million? Again I don't care.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

you really think the Lakers make $500 million per year?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



e-monk said:


> so? it's not like we do anything with our picks when we have them. Look at this crap-fest:
> 
> 
> Year Lg Rd Pk Player College G MP PTS TRB AST FG% 3P% FT% MP PTS TRB AST
> ...


Bench was **** last few years. No draft picks hurts the bench more than anything else.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Never forget his two clutch free throws.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> you really think the Lakers make $500 million per year?


Not the lakers, buss. He owns other ventures. But I was exaggerating. Point is they make a healthy profit with or without Sasha.

You make it seem like he wouldn't be able to afford to make moves without that cash.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Cris said:


> Bench was **** last few years. No draft picks hurts the bench more than anything else.


I disagree - Sasha, Jordon and Luke were draft picks - like you said, meh

Barnes, and Blake were signings and Shannon Brown came to us in a trade of yet another player that we signed as a FA

I like the second group better


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



e-monk said:


> I disagree - Sasha, Jordon and Luke were draft picks - like you said, meh
> 
> Barnes, and Blake were signings and Shannon Brown came to us in a trade of yet another player that we signed as a FA
> 
> I like the second group better


They may not be great players, but there are few great players that come from the 20th overall pick on. Each of those guys played key roles at certain parts of their career.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Cris said:


> They may not be great players, but there are few great players that come from the 20th overall pick on. Each of those guys played key roles at certain parts of their career.


Yep. Look up the drafting of Denver, Cleveland, Dallas or any other team that's reguarly won 50 games or more each of the past 6 years.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yep. Look up the drafting of Denver, Cleveland, Dallas or any other team that's reguarly won 50 games or more each of the past 6 years.


Denver hasnt had a 1st rdr in 5 years, 1st rd picks since Lebron in 03 for Cleveland: Luke Jackson (bust), Hickson (meh) and ShanWow(ShanWow did zip for them) - Dallas pretty much the same

and I already posted ours and we are paying less for Blake, Brown or Barnes than any of the guys that we drafted and that contributed at similar roles and Blake, Brown and Barnes are better


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



e-monk said:


> Denver hasnt had a 1st rdr in 5 years, 1st rd picks since Lebron in 03 for Cleveland: Luke Jackson (bust), Hickson (meh) and ShanWow(ShanWow did zip for them) - Dallas pretty much the same
> 
> and I already posted ours and we are paying less for Blake, Brown or Barnes than any of the guys that we drafted and that contributed at similar roles and Blake, Brown and Barnes are better


I agree, just responding to the notion that the picks were dissapointing considering the draft position because they're not. But overall they are close to worthless.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Close to Trading Sasha; Acquire Joe Smith*



Jamel Irief said:


> I agree, just responding to the notion that the picks were dissapointing considering the draft position because they're not. But overall they are close to worthless.


gotcha


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> “I’m really excited,” Vujacic told reporters Thursday morning at the Nets’ practice facility after finishing up a long video session with Nets assistant coach Popeye Jones. “I had seven great years with the Lakers. I had the opportunity to become an NBA champion and learn from some great players and some great coaches in Los Angeles. Now, I’m ready to bring that experience and my game to this franchise and to this team that’s led by owner Mikhail Prokhorov, GM Billy King and head coach Avery Johnson. *I’m very excited. It’s a dream come true*.”
> 
> Really? Going from the defending NBA champion to one of the league’s worst teams?
> 
> “Definitely,” said Vujacic, who after falling out of favor with Lakers head coach Phil Jackson, hasn’t played since Dec. 3. “It’s been a while and I want to play basketball. Playing for the Lakers was a great chapter in my life. I had some great memories there. But now that chapter is closed and I’m ready to move on with the future.”


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/ne...cic-excited-for-opportunity-to-play-with-nets


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey, that 9 million Buss saved could of been Marshon Brooks!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Hey, that 9 million Buss saved could of been Marshon Brooks!


If he hadn't signed Sasha like you wanted.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you have that backwards - it was the trade that moved the pick, the money saving trade - and we still wouldnt have brooks because I dont see boston making that trade with us


----------

